# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Altera MAX3000A programmātors

## chiekurs

Sveiki!
Nepieciešama palīdzība vienas alteras saprogrammēšanā - diemžēl esošais USB-Blasters (neorģinālais) atsakās programmēt vienu konkrētu čipu - EPM3032AT. Ar citiem problēmu nav - smuki programmējas gan MAX V, gan MAX II, bet MAX3000 nezkapēc neprogrammē (kas interesanti izdzēst un nolasīt var, bet neraksta).

Varbūt ir iespēja no kāda aizņemties kādu citu programmātoru lai saprastu kur ir problēma - varbūt orģinālais USB-Blasters programmē un ir vērts tādu iegādāties.

Jau iepriekš paldies!

----------


## Epis

vari pamēgināt programmēt ar paralēlā porta programmātoru "ByteBlasterMV Parallel Port"  reku shēma http://www.altera.co.jp/literature/ds/dsbytemv.pdf paņem fiksi uzlodē un ja ar to nekas nesanāk ta ņem jaunu Max3000a čipu.

----------


## chiekurs

Problēma beigās izrādijas pilnīgi citā vietā - bija kļuda konkrētā CPLD bibliotēkas elementam un nebija pievienots viens zemes izvads.

----------

